# Post a picture of your Waifu



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You know you want to.


----------



## buckwheatloaf (Jun 21, 2013)

not this ;_;


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes. This.


----------



## buckwheatloaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Not. This.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Just accept it.


----------



## buckwheatloaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

She could probably take Stocking in a fight.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

For Animation domination you can't beat the Wombles


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

what about mai husbando? ;__;


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll play along for the lulz ;-)

Mikasa from shingeki no kyojin


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

louiselouisa said:


> what about mai husbando? ;__;


That's cool, too.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

ugh, rereading KHR makes me want to fall for this guy all over again ;__;


----------

